# Green Woodworking in North East Scotland



## lethentymill (Jul 9, 2008)

We wondered if any other LumberJocks forum members had either organised or attended green woodworking courses in the past. If so, what were your experiences? At Lethenty Mill Furniture, we are planning our first green woodworking course, which will run from Monday 20 - Friday 24 July. We are hoping to include topics such as saw sharpening, spoon carving, the use and construction of pole lathes and shaving horses and woodturning using the treadle-operated cast iron lathe. The emphasis will be on green woodworking in the North East of Scotland; there is very little information on this topic so setting up the course has been a challenge!


----------



## tomakazi (May 30, 2009)

do you mean green wood or green as in save the planet?


----------



## lethentymill (Jul 9, 2008)

Both ! - as there is no tradition of green woodworking ( i.e. wood straight from the tree ) in this part of Scotland I think I have freedom to pick and mix


----------



## chickenhelmet (May 1, 2009)

How about educating people about the benifts of using recycled/reclaimed lumber.(such as shipping palets) This cuts down on "embodied energy" costs like gas, carbon emissions, and pollution in general. Not mention it's already cut down, out there, and dimensioned. (for the most part) You may also be able to get a little something extra out of it by charging a fee to haul it away. I also use shellac and water based "eco-freindly" stains and finishes. Hope this helps! Keep us posted. I for one am very interested in this topic. Good luck!


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Allan:

We have a Green (raw) woodworking tradition here in Kentucky.
Riven wood artisans are common in my neck of the woods.

I'll try to upload some info when I get some free time.


----------



## lethentymill (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Larry and Andy
Good to hear from both of you - Keep in touch - I look forward to hearing more about the Riven wood artisans of Kentucky
Regards Allan


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Allan:

Here's a link to a video of one of my favorite riveneers, Don Weber.
I recently met up with Don at an event in Cincinnati, Ohio a few weeks ago.
We spent hours discussing his craft.
Don is a Welsh bodger living in Kentucky.

Don Weber video

There were six wood crafters giving demonstrations at this event in the in the same tent.
All six were rivers, all six brought their shaving horses, and all six were marvelous artisans.
They were bowl carvers, barrel makers, furniture makers, basket makers and bark crafters.
All started with raw wood and took it through to the final product.

There were two pole lathes spinning and lot's of vintage tools chipping away at wood.

My wife, to her credit, left me in that tent for most of the day, before collecting me and taking me home. I left peacefully, but smelled green wood in my dreams for several days.


----------



## Catspaw (Dec 15, 2007)

Being a professional millwright, I've learned that hands tools are, many times, easier to use than power tools. With that in mind and because hand tools require no electrical input, I would suggest including the importance of building a stock of the best quality hand tools and how to keep them sharp. (It never ceases to amaze me how a quality, sharp hand tool can out shine a power tool.)

Wish I could attend…. part of the Campbell clan, once removed. Would like to see where part of me came from.


----------



## lethentymill (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the Don Weber video - due to technological reasons beyond my control, it has taken some time to get to view it! If you've not already done so and have the time, take a look at my own blog on this site - the movie that accompanies part 5 shows my own efforts in this area.


----------

